# Rat Cage Advice



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I currently have 3 rats living in a Critter 2. I really hate the cage. It's awkward to clean out, bad for access, the wire mesh flooring looks horrible for the rats feet and it's not on a stand.









I now have enough cash to buy a new cage. I've wanted an Explorer for a very long time but now I have the money, is it the right way to go? I want what's best for my rats and I want them to have a happy and healthy life in their cage with lots of space.

So do I go for an Explorer?









Or should I go for the Tower which is taller but has smaller doors and a plastic tray at the bottom?









Everyone's thoughts, opinions and suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wanna poiint out the 2nd pic isn't the tower 

Explorer. Definitely. I had a cage off petworlddirect (the tower) and as fantastic a cage as it was, I was always worried about the huge drop. I much prefer the explorer as it has separate levels. It is big enough for up to 16 rats, so if you want 2 sexes you can have boys in the top and girls in the bottom or similar, or if you want to get mopre rats, you have 2 cages in one and plenty of space to add newbies. The explorer also has fully opening doors so it is a lot easier to clean and access your rats 

It does have pretty shallow plastic bases though. If you go to ikea, you can get some underbed storage boxes which fit (after a small amount of planing) which will provide a nice deep base. If your rats are litter trained though, it isn;t soo much of a bother 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh yeah and the shelves of the explorer have covers on the shelves, so no barred floors for ratty feet ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

My explorer Cage is coming on the 12th!!!!!!!! And that means more ratties for the family


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

id say the explorer, i want one so i can get more rats haha they look much better aswell.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would vote explorer I have has one for a whle now and my boys and girls love it, I have the deeper metal trays but I use fleece on the floors so the plastic trays would have been adequate as there is nothing to kick all over the floor. The large doors are amazing for access and there is tons of room for toys and hammocks.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I would vote explorer I have has one for a whle now and my boys and girls love it, I have the deeper metal trays but I use fleece on the floors so the plastic trays would have been adequate as there is nothing to kick all over the floor. The large doors are amazing for access and there is tons of room for toys and hammocks.


itsy and bitsy the rats ??? that list is getting longer by the week young lady !!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> itsy and bitsy the rats ??? that list is getting longer by the week young lady !!!


I have no idea what you mean, I have had Itsy and Bitsy for err ages now, anyway got to stop now I wouldnt put more than 5 rats in each half of the Explorer........ Or shall I just buy another explorer.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I have no idea what you mean, I have had Itsy and Bitsy for err ages now, anyway got to stop now I wouldnt put more than 5 rats in each half of the Explorer........ Or shall I just buy another explorer.


oooooooooooooooooooooooh yeh go on chris wont mind


----------

